# 5th Gear tests new TT tonight.



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

8:00pm - crap programme but worth a look :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I bet the bint giggles, dozy bat


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Well here we go..


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Ooooh - they have a red one...


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

How glad am I that I ordered the 2.0T 

Steve


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

It looked great in red with the s-line kit and those wheels.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks really good in that red. im tempted to change AGAIN.

20T seems to struggle to put down the power. tyres squealed big time. like the wheels tho. Glad ive got the better v6


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He lurved it 8)


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Got to say that out of all the pictures and online footage I have seen so far that has been the most impressive and I'm REALLY liking the look of the MKII now! Probably helped that it was in the 'right' colour for me! Could be seriously tempted later next year!

Are they the new RS4 alloys? Have just decided on the new wheels for mine!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

What about the interior.... didnt even show it really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that the sline kit - they never mentioned it on the program. I like that front bumper better for sure.


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Thought they might have mentioned the rear pop up spoiler as well..

Daaamit - cant get over how good it looked in that red.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CraigKORE said:


> Thought they might have mentioned the rear pop up spoiler as well..
> 
> Daaamit - cant get over how good it looked in that red.


me neither. we (wife and me) are just talking about changing ours to red. it looks stunning.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you catch the two tone S-Line interior?

Looked very nice!

Were going to have to wait until half way through model cycle for the S-Line according to Audi Uk. They will use it as before to freshen up the model later if sales start to falter.

No sign of sales dropping off so it looks like a bit of a wait.

Anybody for a Group Buy on the S-Line front bumper? :lol:

Steve


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

RS4 wheels looked great - Overall the car looked fantastic. Can't wait for the BIG day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Red!!! Looks like I could be having another red TT!!!

I'm hoping that he was a very tall bloke :? as the rear looked smaller than the old one


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Did you catch the two tone S-Line interior?
> 
> Looked very nice!
> 
> ...


Im in for a GB. im  ear to ear at the moment. i cant wait. tempted to throw on dsg (sorry not going to use the new name. will always be dsg to me).


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone enter the competition?

I know I have!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yep i have.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> Anyone enter the competition?


Aye :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It looked good and got a good review but I was a bit concerned about the safe habit of understeering.

I guess a test drive is still required.


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

me too! twice, is that greedy?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Can't get over how good it looked in red. Shame the s-line not available for a while. Not sure how it looks without it.

Its the first tv review we've seen and it looked great. Hope TopGear has a review on its return now the World Cup is over.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

So, anyone getting tempted by the magnetic suspension as everyone seems to rave about it?!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, I'm getting seriously tempted by the magnetic thingy. I'm hoping I'll be able to get a test drive in one before my order gets locked off.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ezzie said:


> Can't get over how good it looked in red. Shame the s-line not available for a while. Not sure how it looks without it.
> 
> Its the first tv review we've seen and it looked great. Hope TopGear has a review on its return now the World Cup is over.


Was that the s-line? Didn't notice. Then again, the tunnel vision / masked effect of the filming was irritating the hell out of me. For Christ's sake Fifth Gear, stop trying so hard!


----------



## seetim (Jul 4, 2006)

Unfortunately I missed the first part of 5th Gear, thought it was repeated... But can't find it in the listings..

When is it repeated, if it is???

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Saturday, around midday, I think.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> When is it repeated, if it is???


Tuesday at midnight :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

It too me until half way through to realise it was the S-line. The only differences i notice are the front grille, the rear diffuser and three s-line badges.


----------



## seetim (Jul 4, 2006)

PATT said:


> > When is it repeated, if it is???
> 
> 
> Tuesday at midnight :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I half missed the TT bit on top gear AND my wife switched off my HD Recorder at the wall, after I had set it! I had to rush back from Asda but seen a bit of the review. It looked stunning and those alloys! 

Ok what I want to know is what will 19" alloys do for the ride and comfort?
God they look good!

Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Did you catch the two tone S-Line interior?


I'm not sure that the sline interior. isnt it just the std half and half you get in the 20T.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get over how good it looked in red. Shame the s-line not available for a while. Not sure how it looks without it.
> ...


front bumber was meaner.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> It too me until half way through to realise it was the S-line. The only differences i notice are the front grille, the rear diffuser and three s-line badges.


Proves my point. Differences are negligible.

The grille is going to be a pain to clean - each square having to be done separately.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

For those that missed it, finalgear.com usually has all previous episodes of TopGear and Fifth Gear.Tonight's episode will probably surface on there within the next day or so.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Did you catch the two tone S-Line interior?
> ...


I agree it was just a standard half and half black interior.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait till Clarkson gets hold of it or maybe they'll give it to Hammond, as long as James May don't get it as he'll do it no justice. It ought to be a better test and a race on the top gear track with the stig


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

They'll use Hammond to see whether there is more room in the back for an 8 year old.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> They'll use Hammond to see whether there is more room in the back for an 8 year old.


Hammond will need a booster seat me thinks :lol:


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree it looked fantastic. And a very positive review. Glad Ive ordered, I'll be sticking to my 3.2 tho. Prefer the growl to the squeal.

I thought the production of the programme was shite tho. and what about the commentator....
..."it has 4 wheels....and thats good"
..."its has a steering wheel...thats good"
..."its red........ thats good!"

what a plonker


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And it was 3mins long. Great review - not. It would appear they would rather do 15mins on drifting WTF! Like we are all going to go out and do that or are even interested in it.

The report didnâ€™t do the car justice IMO.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Or, 10 minutes on driving around a track with 6 fossils in tow. Like I'll be doing that. I don't know that many old people.

They pretend to do a land speed record, and then it turns out they at Rockingham. Hardly somewhere to do high speed runs in an MPV. And when the grannies decided they needed a pee, I realised this was all bllks.

The granny in the middle was class, telling VBH that what she was doing is not becoming of a female. VBH looked hideous yesterday - even more than normal.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Enjoyed the review, and it sounded really positive 

Interesting that at one point I saw a sign that I think said 1850m altitude, I suspect that driving at that altitude would favour the turbo over the V6 as the V6 would be down on power quite a bit from it's sea level figure?

Anyway, whether that's a factor or not, I'm sticking with the V6, it's definately the one that appeals to me.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

did i hear him say its not a sports car ?if not what is it ,a hot hatch ,a gt ,i thought they were bench marking it against the cayman ,well they didnt do a very good job if its not . i actually liked the look of it ,well the little they actually showed ,they said its one of the most important cars of the year ,and then never tested it on a track ,piss poor review even top gear is better than that


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I thought the car on Fifth Gear looked awesome!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

raysman said:


> did i hear him say its not a sports car ?if not what is it ,a hot hatch ,a gt ,i thought they were bench marking it against the cayman ,well they didnt do a very good job if its not . i actually liked the look of it ,well the little they actually showed ,they said its one of the most important cars of the year ,and then never tested it on a track ,piss poor review even top gear is better than that


I think the sports car comment relates to it been FWD and 'feeling' like a hot hatch. Im sure the Q models will feel better. Maybe.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Did you catch the two tone S-Line interior?
> ...


It was red stitched leather outers with 'cloth' S-Line fabric. If you watch again notice the red hue to the door inserts.

The steering wheel was stiched with red as well.

Steve


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> It looked good and got a good review but *I was a bit concerned about the safe habit of understeering.*
> I guess a test drive is still required.


It's an fwd Audi - that's normal:?:

It looked good in red with those rims. Best iterative yet. Shame there is no Optics Pack to black out the awful grill surround.

Any anyone who does _not _order the optional magnetic dampers is no real driving fan. No brainer option.


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

Whats wrong with Audi? I ordered a 3.2 dsg as soon as poss and am expecting late Sept early Oct, but was told at the outset unable to have the standard wheels as not available till later in year, so ordered 10 spoke duo colour ones, then saw the report on last night which was poor to say the least, we wanted to see the car not someone jerking around with a camera, anyway I have now tried to order the 19" wheels having seen them and was told not available till maybe November, then was told the duo colour previously ordered were now Nov-but the standards were available for early orders, confused?
At the same time why do they send a press car out with a confusing spec s-line etc, wheels which you are unable to order etc, they drive me bloody mad, oh! and why is the i-pod not available? its not rocket science, this will be my 4th TT and they are brilliant but the order system every time is a bloody nightmare, always problems.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Any anyone who does _not _order the optional magnetic dampers is no real driving fan. No brainer option.


Why do you believe it is as good as it is claimed to be when it seems all press cars are fitted with it, and their reviews seem conspicuously consistent?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think its a waste of time and just another expensive toy to go wrong. Id rather have xenons over the Magnetic Rise anyday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Aerialcamera said:


> Whats wrong with Audi? I ordered a 3.2 dsg as soon as poss and am expecting late Sept early Oct, but was told at the outset unable to have the standard wheels as not available till later in year, so ordered 10 spoke duo colour ones, then saw the report on last night which was poor to say the least, we wanted to see the car not someone jerking around with a camera, anyway I have now tried to order the 19" wheels having seen them and was told not available till maybe November, then was told the duo colour previously ordered were now Nov-but the standards were available for early orders, confused?
> At the same time why do they send a press car out with a confusing spec s-line etc, wheels which you are unable to order etc, they drive me bloody mad, oh! and why is the i-pod not available? its not rocket science, this will be my 4th TT and they are brilliant but the order system every time is a bloody nightmare, always problems.


it is Audi afterall :? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Any anyone who does _not _order the optional magnetic dampers is no real driving fan. No brainer option.
> ...


The same adaptive technology with particles in the fluid is specified on the new F599, which costs considerably more than the TT. I read the tech articles about the Ferrari dampers and was impressed by their rebound capability. If that same technology is available for a cheap coupe and Audi have developed it with the chassis, it will only be an advantage on our crap UK roads where damper compliance/control compromise with roll stiffness is far more importnat than low'n'hard aftermarket kits.

If one just wants to pose, do some 'clever' 4wd starts, and drag up and down the gears, then it's probably not the best option to tick. But if you want to exploit the improved chassis and the edges of balance, grip and handling, for me it would be a no-brainer.

I wonder if they will fit them to the Golf gti.... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think its a waste of time and just another expensive toy to go wrong. Id rather have xenons over the Magnetic Rise anyday.


Do you also go for the sexiest-looking tread patterns when you replace your tyres?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> The same adaptive technology with particles in the fluid is specified on the new F599, which costs considerably more than the TT. I read the tech articles about the Ferrari dampers and was impressed by their rebound capability. *If that same technology* is available for a cheap coupe and Audi have developed it with the chassis, it will only be an advantage on our crap UK roads where damper compliance/control compromise with roll stiffness is far more importnat than low'n'hard aftermarket kits.


Yes, if. It all sounds good in principle, but I would think it is a cut down version of the system used on the F599 for that price.

Logic should dictate that I drop the DVD sat nav and order the magnetic ride instead. But, at this point, I don't know how the two suspension systems compare.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a waste of time and just another expensive toy to go wrong. Id rather have xenons over the Magnetic Rise anyday.
> ...


Que? We have experience of xenons and we know they are good. Why you should think that equates to being superficial, I don't know. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > The same adaptive technology with particles in the fluid is specified on the new F599, which costs considerably more than the TT. I read the tech articles about the Ferrari dampers and was impressed by their rebound capability. *If that same technology* is available for a cheap coupe and Audi have developed it with the chassis, it will only be an advantage on our crap UK roads where damper compliance/control compromise with roll stiffness is far more importnat than low'n'hard aftermarket kits.
> ...


TT Dampers are made by Delphi, Ferraris unknown. Both deploy same patented <<<magnetorhelogical fluid (!)that contains very fine iron particles in a suspension. In the presence of a magnetic field this fluid increases it's viscosity. It is very fast and infinitely variable between it's base viscosity and a near solid.>>

You cant cut it down as such, although Fiorano obviously engage their damper with a whole lotta other clever, suspension, drivetrain and dynamic gizmos. But they are Ferrari. I am presuming Audi have integrated theirs into the TT ESP and dive/squat, and quattro systems settings.

DVD sat nav is a real rip off on vitually every car. We all know how much a small lcd screen, a dvd drive, a GPS module and a bit of nav SW costs. With the advent of sub Â£300 pdas and phone based systems, the option price of integrated systems at Â£1500-Â£3500 (depending on marque) is frankly scandelous and will surely tumble over next couple of years. Someone like Ford or VX will suddenly make it standard. The german manufacturers are probably making obscene margin on these options.

Your choice though. I think it is about the visible and the invisible sometimes on car specs.

For me i'd feel I was getting alot more technology and R&d from the cutting edge dampers than a dvd player.

But it's about choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

garyc said:


> DVD sat nav is a real rip off on vitually every car. We all know how much a small lcd screen, a dvd drive, a GPS module and a bit of nav SW costs. With the advent of sub Â£300 pdas and phone based systems, the option price of integrated systems at Â£1500-Â£3500 (depending on marque) is frankly scandelous and will surely tumble over next couple of years. Someone like Ford or VX will suddenly make it standard. The german manufacturers are probably making obscene margin on these options.


another chunk of that money goes towards the completely different dashboard they use when you select this option. They dont make as many so the price is obviously higher than the standard non-dvd/satnav dashboard.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Aside from xenons being standard on the first TTs, they were never _that_ good - constantly self adjusting and jiggling at night; and spurning other road users to canstantly flash one as they though TT xenons were badly adjusted or on full beam.

TT mki had bay far worst headlight perfomance of any xenon-equipped car that I have had. (6).

So hardly a compelling case.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > DVD sat nav is a real rip off on vitually every car. We all know how much a small lcd screen, a dvd drive, a GPS module and a bit of nav SW costs. With the advent of sub Â£300 pdas and phone based systems, the option price of integrated systems at Â£1500-Â£3500 (depending on marque) is frankly scandelous and will surely tumble over next couple of years. Someone like Ford or VX will suddenly make it standard. The german manufacturers are probably making obscene margin on these options.
> ...


Another plastic/foam composite injection moulding... :wink:

Right.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If the price was lower they would make more.

I dont want Audis sat nav as i want speed camera warnings and an upto date database. Cant be bothered to buy a new DVD every year.

However OEM does have a bigger screen and look better. Just not for that price IMO. 400/500 - maybe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> If the price was lower they would make more.
> 
> I dont want Audis sat nav as i want speed camera warnings and an upto date database. Cant be bothered to buy a new DVD every year.
> 
> However OEM does have a bigger screen and look better. Just not for that price IMO. 400/500 - maybe.


if you do go for the factory fitted SatNav without the speed camera warnings etc, would there just be an "upgrade" dvd which would then include speed cameras released next year?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a quick note on DVD Sat Nav.

I was offered this by my dealer on my current A4. I think the list was around Â£1650 for factory fit with the dealer quoting Â£2.5k + for retro fit.

I found a guy off Audi Sport.net who retrofits and paid Â£1000 all in.

I have already asked him about the new TT and he will be doing them as soon as stock is available for Â£1000. With Concert being double DIN it's a straight replacement.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If the price was lower they would make more.
> ...


but it still doesnt have speed camera positions on.


----------

